# What is the life span of a roach?



## Arachnopuppy (Dec 11, 2003)

Well?


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 11, 2003)

It depends on what species it is and what sex it is.

Here are lifespans of six popular species as according to "Allpet Roaches" written by Orin McConigle and Richie "Roachman" Willis and published by Elytra and Antenna :

_Blaberus discoidalis_ (Discoid or False Death's Head Roach) - nymphs can reach adulthood in as little as 4 months and the adults last another 6-10 months

_Blaberus craniifer_ (Death's Head Roach) - males usually die 2-3 months after reaching adulthood and females can live 8+ months as adults.

_Blaptica dubia_ (Orange-spotted Roach) - males live less than a year while females may make it to 2

_Eublaberus prosticus_ (Orange-head Roach) - no lifespan info provided, but these notorious wing-biters will often kill each other eventually :} 

_Gromphadorhina portentosa_ (Madagascan Hissing Roach) - Adults live 2-5 years and nymphs can take 6-18 months to reach adulthood making them amongst the longest lived roaches (to 6 1/2 years)

_Nauphoeta cinerea_ (Lobster Roach) - very short in my facility since I kill them on sight! (used to raise and now despise these climbing super breeders). Nymphs make it to adulthood in a few months and adults may live as long as one year


----------



## chuck (Dec 11, 2003)

their life span is whatever i say it is. it depends on my Ts' appetites  ;P


----------



## Mendi (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck _
> *their life span is whatever i say it is. it depends on my Ts' appetites  ;P *



That was the same thing I was thinking!!


----------

